# Sea foam



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Just wondering if it works and best way to use it?


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

I am the third owner of a 2000 75 hp Mercury, 2 stroke outboard. The second owner used Sea Foam and I have used it the past 5 seasons with no fuel or motor issues. I put a can in at every fill up. Some go every other fill up but to me it's cheap insurance with today's ethonal blended fuels.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yep best stuff you can put in your fuel. 2005 115merc opti max not one problem. just read can directions on the can. wal mart $6.77


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

It's been around for so long for a reason..It works!


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

Is there any drawback to using Sea Foam in a Volvo 5.7? I was planning on using it at every fill up.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just my .02 cents worth ,every fill up would be over kill ,one a month would be nice.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

PBsQuest said:


> Is there any drawback to using Sea Foam in a Volvo 5.7? I was planning on using it at every fill up.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Less money left for bait!


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

How much sea foam would you suggest to put in an 87 evinrude 9.9 kicker with a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

big ugly stick said:


> How much sea foam would you suggest to put in an 87 evinrude 9.9 kicker with a 5 gallon tank?


5oz if you want to maintain and 10oz if you want to clean with the tank full...according to the instructions. Watch the youtube videos. I did the "soak treatment" to a few of my older outboards and it cleaned them out nicely.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

thank you very much for the reply


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I've had my Evinrude E tech 60hp for 12 years now... never had a single problem with the engine... ever

Also have had my Johnson 10 horse kicker for 40 years... no problems

....and i've never bought a can of sea foam either


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

9Left said:


> I've had my Evinrude E tech 60hp for 12 years now... never had a single problem with the engine... ever
> 
> Also have had my Johnson 10 horse kicker for 40 years... no problems
> 
> ....and i've never bought a can of sea foam either


That's awesome! You sure must be doing something right. (i'm listening)


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Sea foam definitely is not a bad thing... i just dont think it's a must have... i fill the tank and put fuel stabilizer in every fall , fog the engine according to the owners manual, change out the oil in the lower unit, and thats it. only thing i have ever changed(mechanically) in 12 years is the spark plugs...

here she is, 12 years old now and looking as good as the day i bought her...
























I'm definitely not tryin' to bash Seafoam... i just dont think it's a necessity


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

9Left said:


> i fill the tank and *put fuel stabilizer in every fall*


I personally think this is the key to a long term maintenance free outboard. I use stabilizer in all my small engines and never have problems starting my mower or yard equipment in the spring.
If people would just use fuel stabilizer in the fall (as a minimum) and get rid of those old fuel lines not rated to handle fuel with ethanol, I think most of the posts about outboards not starting or not running right would just go away.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

9Left said:


> Sea foam definitely is not a bad thing... i just dont think it's a must have... i fill the tank and put fuel stabilizer in every fall , fog the engine according to the owners manual, change out the oil in the lower unit, and thats it. only thing i have ever changed(mechanically) in 12 years is the spark plugs...
> 
> here she is, 12 years old now and looking as good as the day i bought her...
> View attachment 236632
> ...



Sorry but gotta call BS on this (no trouble whatsoever on a boat motor story)....


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

93 Johnson, 90 horse I use the stuff and mix all my gas, try to run ethanol free . much better performance without the corn $-it gas.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

avantifishski said:


> Sorry but gotta call BS on this (no trouble whatsoever on a boat motor story)....


lol... nope... notta one...i could understand if people dont perform yearly maintenance, or just plain dont know what they're doing...

...take s look at my pics again sir... Motor looks brand damn new... and has for 12 years now


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

avantifishski said:


> Sorry but gotta call BS on this (no trouble whatsoever on a boat motor story)....


Other than performing regular normal maintenance(tune ups, lower unit lube change or replacing an impeller)
Why would you call BS on a trouble free 12 yr old boat mtr. ?


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Are there any drawbacks to using seafood to clean a 115hp Evinrude if I never used it before? I never used it but may use it occasionally as a maintenance type process


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Other than performing regular normal maintenance(tune ups, lower unit lube change or replacing an impeller)
> Why would you call BS on a trouble free 12 yr old boat mtr. ?


Cause he's trying to be funny  B.O.A.T get it? Break Out Another Thousand?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Other than performing regular normal maintenance(tune ups, lower unit lube change or replacing an impeller)
> Why would you call BS on a trouble free 12 yr old boat mtr. ?


Thought he said one was 40yrs old


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

He did say his kicker was 40 years old...
However I had a 1978 8.5 HP Mariner , sold it a couple of years ago and I never had any problems with it. Started on 1st or 2nd pull every pull. Sold it to a guy I worked with and I know it was running good last year before I retired.
IMO a 12 year old motor isn't old. Not many people put very many hours on an outboard in a years time.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe Seafoam has been modified through the years to keep up with the gasoline additives as has all the new and improved additives available and recommended by the outboard manufacturers. I also respect individuals that claim years of performance from their outboards based on proper preventative maintenance. I also understand that not all outboards are trouble free based on manufacturer (same as "Lemon" automobiles) problems as well as incorrect or lack of maintenance by individual owners. Ask any *reputable* mechanic that is involved daily with internal combustion engines their opinion of Seafoam and use that as the answer to your question.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

avantifishski said:


> Thought he said one was 40yrs old


avanti... yes you are correct... the 40 year old johnson kicker... that was my grandpas motor that my dad gave to me about 20 years ago... i did have to rebuild it from an identical motor i bought from a salvage yard... so technically ive had it running about 20 years... i do clean it out about every 3 years in order to maintain it. But not with seafoam
And as i have stated, i dont want to bash on Seafoam... i did look into it a few years back as an option.. just didnt find it necessary as long as the motor is maintained every year prior to winter storage.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 1948 John 5horse that still runs fine. Lets see,,,,,,,,,that makes it 69 years old so a 40 year old is just past it's prime .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> I have a 1948 John 5horse that still runs fine. Lets see,,,,,,,,,that makes it 69 years old so a 40 year old is just past it's prime .


lol... ya got me on that one young man...nice to see older johnson motors still going strong sir


----------

